# 3 Brie Recipes



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2004)

Almond-Raspberry Brie
1(12 ounce) wedge Brie cheese
2Tbsp. seedless red raspberry jam
1Tbsp. Chambord or other raspberry-flavored liqueur(optional)
1 1/2tsp. brown sugar
3Tbsp. sliced almonds
1Tbsp. honey
Slice brie in half horizontally. Place bottom half of Brie on a microwave safe serving plate.
Combine jam & Chambord, if desired, on top of cheese, leaving a 1 inch margine around edge; top with remaining cheese half.
Sprinkle with brown sugar & almonds, & drizzle with honey.
Microwave at HIGH 1 minute or just until soft. Serve immedietly with wafer cookies or gingersnaps. Yeild 4-6 appetizer servings

Parmesan-Coated Brie
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1Tbsp. water
1/2C. Italian seasoned breadcrumbs
1/2C. freshly grated parmesan cheese
1(15 ounce)round Brie cheese with herbs
1/4C. vegetable oil
Garnish: fresh rosemary sprigs
Combine egg & water in a shallow dish; set aside.
Combine breadcrumbs & parmesan in a shallow dish; set aside.
Dip Brie in egg mixture, turning to coat all sides. Place in breadcrumb mixture, turning to coat. Repeat procedure.
Chill at least 1 hour.
Cook Brie in hot oil in a heavy skillet over medium heat 2 minutes on each side or until golden. Garnish if desired. Serve with French bread or crackers. Yield: 4-6 appetizer servings.

Kahlua-Pecan Brie
1(15 ounce)round Brie cheese
1/2C. finely chopped pecans, toasted
2Tbsp. Kahlua or other coffee flavored liqueur
1 1/2Tbsp. brown sugar
Remove rind form top of cheese, cutting to within 1/2 inch of outside edges. Place on a n oven safe dish.
Combine remaining ingredients; spread over top of cheese. Bake at 350 deg. for 3-5 minutes or just until soft. Serve immedietly with apple slices or gingersnaps. Yield: 8 appetizer servings.
NOTE: to make ahead, assemble appetizer & chill up to 4 hours; let stand at room temp. 10-15 minutes before baking. Yuo may also slice apples ahead & chill in a zip-top plastic bag with orange or pineapple juice to cover to prevent browning.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2004)

Had to copy these before I pop another beer!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2004)

I hope you enjoy them. My favorite is the Kaluah-Pecan.


----------



## pancake (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks crewsk !! Love the Parmesan one!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks crewsk, Brie is one of my favorite cheeses.  I will try these.







   :roll:   GO DUCKS = GET ARIZONA STATE   :twisted:


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks crewsk, Brie is one of my favorite cheeses.  I will try these.






   :roll:   GO DUCKS = GET ARIZONA STATE   :twisted:


----------



## crewsk (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope you enjoy them!


----------

